# AAS Lab Testing



## Racepicks (Dec 27, 2016)

We are in negotiations to begin an AAS Lab Testing Project  If you are not a member of PM, you may not be familiar with the testing we have performed on HGH.  We have decided to expand to oils and will be providing more information next week.  Because the HGH testing will continue, we would like the AAS testing to be a product of Anasci.  If anyone has any suggestions or comments, post away.  I will be working with rAJJIN on the best way to achieve maximum results.


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 27, 2016)

Glad you made it buddy. I appreciate your help and friendship over the years.
I look forward to working together with you and Bio on this.
It should help a lot of members


----------



## Racepicks (Dec 27, 2016)

Bio is with us!  How can we fail?  Good to hear.


----------



## Racepicks (Dec 28, 2016)

This was a post on PM, I thought it would give some insight on what our intent is here on Anasci:



CYNDER_BLOCK said:


> How do we know you're not getting paid off by certain sponsor's to make their product look better than another sponsor's product?



I guess one would expect that the first instinct reading a post like this would be instantly becoming defensive. Actually, it is a very good question. How does anyone know if there is something shady going on here? I guess the simple answer is, you don't! Let me give a little background about how this came about:

rAJJIN contacted me and asked if I would be interested in helping out in this project. With the way the HGH Lab Testing Project went, he thought I could be of assistance in these AAS Tests. I, in turn, am very interested in looking at some viable Lab Testing on the AAS Sponsor's products. I do believe that, with the Serum Testing that I began a while back, we did eliminate a number of sponsors who were ready and able to market a bogus product. The HGH Lab Testing confirmed that fact. Our aim is to eliminate the Sponsors who are willing and able to market an under dosed or bogus AAS product.

Of course, there are some who think that the Owner and Mods of ProMuscle are "in the tank" for the Sponsors. To those who believe this, then there is nothing I can do or say to convince you otherwise. 

What I can say is: There are people who trust us that our intentions are to protect the members pocketbook, while proving that the Sponsors products are worthy of your support.


----------



## aon1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Glad to see some testing done ...Even though I've hooked up with some good gear on these two boards I've also gotten some under dosed shit gear also ....with me I slowly tested my limits with cattle gear and trt test from the doc when I started and know I can handle alot and what good gear is...but you take the wrong middle aged father,husband ect trying to better himself with gear and he unknowingly gets some under dosed shit and thinks he's running a gram and a half because other guys are doing it and his gear says he's at that dose then he gets an honest source and tries running gram and half of a long ester tren or something and has a fucking stroke it's gonna fuck his family he was trying to be a.better man for....The general public already thinks steroids and those that use them are some kind of evil from being mislead let some shit like above happen to the wrong guy and it's gonna be a media shit storm that none of us need .....


----------



## *Bio* (Dec 28, 2016)

aon1 said:


> Glad to see some testing done ...Even though I've hooked up with some good gear on these two boards I've also gotten some under dosed shit gear also ....with me I slowly tested my limits with cattle gear and trt test from the doc when I started and know I can handle alot and what good gear is...*but you take the wrong middle aged father,husband ect trying to better himself with gear and he unknowingly gets some under dosed shit and thinks he's running a gram and a half because other guys are doing it and his gear says he's at that dose then he gets an honest source and tries running gram and half of a long ester tren or something and has a fucking stroke it's gonna fuck his family he was trying to be a.better man for.*...The general public already thinks steroids and those that use them are some kind of evil from being mislead let some shit like above happen to the wrong guy and it's gonna be a media shit storm that none of us need .....



Even though the scenario you listed above is a little far fetched, unless someone isn't monitoring their health at all, the testing is going to show people where they should spend their hard earned money!


----------



## get it in ya (Dec 29, 2016)

aon1 said:


> Glad to see some testing done ...Even though I've hooked up with some good gear on these two boards I've also gotten some under dosed shit gear also ....with me I slowly tested my limits with cattle gear and trt test from the doc when I started and know I can handle alot and what good gear is...but you take the wrong middle aged father,husband ect trying to better himself with gear and he unknowingly gets some under dosed shit and thinks he's running a gram and a half because other guys are doing it and his gear says he's at that dose then he gets an honest source and tries running gram and half of a long ester tren or something and has a fucking stroke it's gonna fuck his family he was trying to be a.better man for....The general public already thinks steroids and those that use them are some kind of evil from being mislead let some shit like above happen to the wrong guy and it's gonna be a media shit storm that none of us need .....



are you serious? how many times you think this has happened because of wrong dosing? probably never, nonsense. we all should know how a gram of anything feels when we put it in our body. I can tell if something is good in a few days


----------



## aon1 (Dec 29, 2016)

get it in ya said:


> are you serious? how many times you think this has happened because of wrong dosing? probably never, nonsense. we all should know how a gram of anything feels when we put it in our body. I can tell if something is good in a few days



Ya fuckn whatever ....I guarantee there's guys get on here have no idea what gear is, read a guy running a gram and do the same and have no fucking idea how a gram should feel.....You fucking really think the guys spending thousands on these boards are all guys that worked out for years and have experience..... Get fuckn real ....And as far as how many times it's happen less seriously a bunch but it only takes one serious time is all I'm saying so go ahead and let sources sell shit gear and see where it ends up.....Gear isn't a priority at the moment but it wouldn't take much to change that .....Piss off a few busy body goody goodies....And just to say it again you really think the majority of the thousands on these boards should know what a gram feels like?


----------



## aon1 (Dec 29, 2016)

*Bio* said:


> Even though the scenario you listed above is a little far fetched, unless someone isn't monitoring their health at all, the testing is going to show people where they should spend their hard earned money!



That was written in a little of a hurry ......It was supposed to be a little extreme of an example, my point was if we don't keep a handle on our sources it will get done for us and we won't like the results......It only takes one out of the normal scenario......and in America the extreme happens everyday


----------



## get it in ya (Dec 29, 2016)

aon1 said:


> Ya fuckn whatever ....I guarantee there's guys get on here have no idea what gear is, read a guy running a gram and do the same and have no fucking idea how a gram should feel.....You fucking really think the guys spending thousands on these boards are all guys that worked out for years and have experience..... Get fuckn real ....And as far as how many times it's happen less seriously a bunch but it only takes one serious time is all I'm saying so go ahead and let sources sell shit gear and see where it ends up.....Gear isn't a priority at the moment but it wouldn't take much to change that .....Piss off a few busy body goody goodies....And just to say it again you really think the majority of the thousands on these boards should know what a gram feels like?



good story:action-smiley-033:


----------



## aon1 (Dec 29, 2016)

get it in ya said:


> good story:action-smiley-033:



Glad you liked it ...Sorry you didn't have a better come back ....Maybe in a few years...:headbang:


----------



## Racepicks (Dec 30, 2016)

Although I am interested in what these tests will reveal about the content of the AAS being tested (how many mg.'s a vial contains), I am more interested in the purity of the product.  How much contaminants or heavy metals are contained in the vial.  Hopefully, Jano's tests will provide this type of comprehensive testing.  It may be minimal, which would be great, but who knows until we put them to the test.  I'm quite sure we will find sponsors underdosing their products, but again, we shall see!


----------



## janoshik (Dec 30, 2016)

Racepicks said:


> Although I am interested in what these tests will reveal about the content of the AAS being tested (how many mg.'s a vial contains), I am more interested in the purity of the product.  How much contaminants or heavy metals are contained in the vial.  Hopefully, Jano's tests will provide this type of comprehensive testing.  It may be minimal, which would be great, but who knows until we put them to the test.  I'm quite sure we will find sponsors underdosing their products, but again, we shall see!



Currently mg/ml or mg/pill are the only services I can provide for finished products. 

Microbiological and endotoxin testing would not be a problem, if enough interest was raised. 

Regarding heavy metals, a few years ago when I had regular access to ICP-MS I used to test raw powders on it, to screen heavy metals. Never seen a dangerous level, so I stopped it with time - and I also lost access to the machine. 

ICP-MS has benefit that we can see if there's any atom of heavy metal in there.

With the equipment I have at the moment there are only limited possibilities to detect heavy metals. ( https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10917442 )


----------



## Racepicks (Jan 1, 2017)

I believe most members are quite interested in discovering whether a product contains the compound the sponsor claims, in addition, they are equally interested that the product is dosed accurately.  With that being said, I believe we are dismissing what may be the most important factor to consider.  Is the product safe to inject?  Does it contain a heavy metal or any other substance that may be harmful?  How can we determine this?


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes what I am curious to see is this.
Are UGL OR even the China end selling us....
Winstrol as anavar... or test prop as masteron.

Janoshik, 
lets say its a tab of anavar that has been cut with winstrol.
Or say test prop sold as Masteron In a finished vial.
Would the test show both compounds? Would the equipment pick up on that?


----------



## squatster (Jan 1, 2017)

This testing is gonna be  game changer for us all.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 1, 2017)

squatster said:


> This testing is gonna be  game changer for us all.



I think there will be some very surprised people.
It will be a game changer. 
With no way of checking Its just to easy for them. We need to be checking it as raw Once it is Imported to the UGL guys....
And again as Finished product so the UGL guys stay honest.

With the Interest that is being shown to get it kicked off......
I see no reason Why we can not test everyone and Often.


----------



## janoshik (Jan 1, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> I believe most members are quite interested in discovering whether a product contains the compound the sponsor claims, in addition, they are equally interested that the product is dosed accurately.  With that being said, I believe we are dismissing what may be the most important factor to consider.  Is the product safe to inject?  Does it contain a heavy metal or any other substance that may be harmful?  How can we determine this?



All the risks can never be eliminated, unfortunately. 

Heavy metals can be determined by ICP-OES or ICP-MS, which are incredibly expensive pieces of instrumentation.
Atomic spectroscopy would work as well. 

In US pharmacopoeia reagent tests are used as well, so those might be applicable, but are far less sensitive. These are rather cheap, but would point out only massive contamination - I do not recall the exact values now, but they were pretty high.



Bacteriological contamination can be determined more easily by filtering the unopened vial through a membrane with pores small enough to catch the bacteria and then staining the membrane with stains, that color the bacterial cell walls. There might be better, more suitable ways, but this is the one that had popped into my mind immediately. 


Random harmful substances cannot be easily determined. A mass spectrometer with a NIST database could compare the findings in the samples with database of pesticides etc, but we'd be looking at 50 000$+ starting investment and massive maintenance costs.


----------



## janoshik (Jan 1, 2017)

rAJJIN said:


> Yes what I am curious to see is this.
> Are UGL OR even the China end selling us....
> Winstrol as anavar... or test prop as masteron.
> 
> ...



Yes.

Tests would show both compounds and I would be able to provide that information easily. 


For example I've been sent anavar pills in original blister 2 months ago, claimed to be 10mg of anavar, but turned out to contain nothing but turinabol. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Steroidsourcetalk/comments/58gcdz/jano_psa_novepharm_oxatab/


----------



## Racepicks (Jan 1, 2017)

janoshik said:


> All the risks can never be eliminated, unfortunately.
> 
> Heavy metals can be determined by ICP-OES or ICP-MS, which are incredibly expensive pieces of instrumentation.
> Atomic spectroscopy would work as well.
> ...



I know you had mentioned in the past that you did have access to other facilities that have the equipment for other tests that you cannot perform.  Is this an option, or are we limited to only the tests that your equipment support?


----------



## janoshik (Jan 2, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> I know you had mentioned in the past that you did have access to other facilities that have the equipment for other tests that you cannot perform.  Is this an option, or are we limited to only the tests that your equipment support?



We are not limited by my equipment, but with external facilities I cannot guarantee turnaround and accessibility at all times.

Regarding external facilities I have a pretty good access to MALDI-TOF, NMR, GC/MS, LCMS (although the waiting times are really bad at times). 

However with all these, except GC/MS, handling multiple samples a month could be problematic. 


I have not inquired about ICP-MS or other methods of heavy metal determination for quite some time.

I recall doing it once a few months ago to get an answer that about 6 month waiting period is to be expected - but if there's big enough interest I might inquire elsewhere as well. 


Regarding bacteriology, I do have a full access to bacteriological laboratory.


----------



## rangerjockey (Jan 2, 2017)

Great thread I will follow this for sure, thanks to all involved.


----------



## genotec (Jan 4, 2017)

From my point of view the testing of products is very good to ensure sources start taking their business seriously.

I am not a source here althou some of you propably know who i am.

I can form my expierinece tell you tha the production of legit finished product providing the source is honest is not an easy task

over the years i  have been sent by raws suppliers  low quality powders, wrongly labeled powders i invested in equipment
in order to get good resuls as far as finished products are concerned BUT anything i did was still not enough to ensure all the products 
wouldbe of good quality, only when i did by hplc coure and befriended analytica and R&D lab owner i was told what is what

I gathered the funds and at this point for instance i have blending times tested this ensures the proper result from mixing of final product each time i make it.

My question to you guys is, how many sources do you think have access and can get this done for them? I am sure a lot of them would like to and funds propably would not be a problem  
but it is not easy task to find legit lab which could perfom illegal drug testing for them let alone developing production method... 

* pls forgive me mistakes english is not my first language

G


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 4, 2017)

genotec said:


> From my point of view the testing of products is very good to ensure sources start taking their business seriously.
> 
> I am not a source here althou some of you propably know who i am.
> 
> ...



Great to see you here Geno.
Your input is valued and greatly appreciated.

I would guess the number of UGL labs that are being tested at all is less then 5%. Maybe a melting point test if that by the brewer.
From there its user feedback or maybe some bloodwork.


----------



## genotec (Jan 4, 2017)

i found that the presumative tests like melting point tests or the famous labmax are not good at all, and even if you can confirm it is the right substance you cannot tell the purity of the product.

I spoke about it last year or it was at the end of 2015 when i did my first hplc course.


----------



## *Bio* (Jan 4, 2017)

It's great to see you here Geno!  I'm sure the investment into product testing will pay off for you.  I mentioned in another thread that this testing will also help the sponsor identify issues like the ones you mentioned above as they pertain to the supplier.


----------



## Racepicks (Jan 5, 2017)

Glad to say that the response from the members here and at proMuscle has been impressive.  Let's make Anasci the "Go To" place for people who want honest results for AAS Testing!  My hat's off to the members for their support!


----------



## Nattydread (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm not sure how this testing is done, but if pharm grade samples are needed  I can donate some test cyp.


----------



## Nattydread (Jan 5, 2017)

And proviron


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 5, 2017)

Nattydread said:


> I'm not sure how this testing is done, but if pharm grade samples are needed  I can donate some test cyp.



The testing standard I believe is already on file with the aas testing.
If you have some of the popular UGL or china powders we would be interested. Thanks Natty


----------



## Nattydread (Jan 5, 2017)

Sorry brother no raws. As I suck at making my own oils. Tried a few time a few successful and a few not.


----------



## janoshik (Jan 5, 2017)

genotec said:


> From my point of view the testing of products is very good to ensure sources start taking their business seriously.
> 
> I am not a source here althou some of you propably know who i am.
> 
> ...



Yes, I do completely agree - testing is necessary at all points of manufacturing process.

Anybody or any source is free to contact me regarding the testing of their own raw powders.


----------



## greggy (Jan 17, 2017)

rAJJIN said:


> The testing standard I believe is already on file with the aas testing.
> If you have some of the popular UGL or china powders we would be interested. Thanks Natty



Should the raws not come the supplier and not from members to make sure there is no confusion if it did indeed come from who he/she said it was received from. I use 1 exclusively here and would like to see, if tested how accurate everything is.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 17, 2017)

greggy said:


> Should the raws not come the supplier and not from members to make sure there is no confusion if it did indeed come from who he/she said it was received from. I use 1 exclusively here and would like to see, if tested how accurate everything is.





It should come
From the buyer who is also a long time trusted member. 2nd option is we order it at random from the supplier.


----------



## Lon Chaney (Jan 17, 2017)

how long before lab results from some of the current donations are posted here? looks as if two dozen or so on pm have put up over $1000 and others have sent their donated sample vials.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 17, 2017)

Its all in the works. I would say about two weeks give or take a little we will have 
the first results from the ProM donations.

We are still deciding if they will be public or just shared with the small group
of guys that donated to the project.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 17, 2017)

rAJJIN said:


> Its all in the works. I would say about two weeks give or take a little we will have
> the first results from the ProM donations.
> 
> We are still deciding if they will be public or just shared with the small group
> of guys that donated to the project.



Yes. I have been thinking of possibly adding restrictions to the AAS testing forum. This way those that do not feel the need to contribute to the testing or the board will not have access to the results. 

May be a post count that needs to be reached, only members that have Donating Member status or something else?


----------



## aon1 (Jan 18, 2017)

AnaSCI said:


> Yes. I have been thinking of possibly adding restrictions to the AAS testing forum. This way those that do not feel the need to contribute to the testing or the board will not have access to the results.
> 
> May be a post count that needs to be reached, only members that have Donating Member status or something else?




I was considering donating and some raw when they shows up ,How much raw does it take for testing? I don't post fluff comments to inflate my count so I don't have an inflated post count so I would hope a supper high post count isn't the deciding factor or maybe there would be an exception for years on the board ect.


----------



## *Bio* (Jan 18, 2017)

Most people could send at least $1, which would be huge if most members did just that.  I think donating members as well as some exceptions should only be entitled to the results.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 18, 2017)

aon1 said:


> I was considering donating and some raw when they shows up ,How much raw does it take for testing? I don't post fluff comments to inflate my count so I don't have an inflated post count so I would hope a supper high post count isn't the deciding factor or maybe there would be an exception for years on the board ect.



Only 20mg of raw needed for testing.

Get in touch with rAJJIN and the other guys handling the testing.


----------



## get it in ya (Jan 18, 2017)

*Bio* said:


> Most people could send at least $1, which would be huge if most members did just that.  I think donating members as well as some exceptions should only be entitled to the results.



I agree 100 percent! if you cant donate a dollar or 5 bucks no way should you see the results. I think you will see a lot more people donate when they cant see the results. everyone wants something for free. so the members that donate are paying for the members that are cheap. whats right is right, only members that donate can see


----------



## Freedom15Muscle (Jan 19, 2017)

I agree as well. I spend 5$ a week on chipotle. If you cant contribute then you should be excluded. This board as well as PM offer vast amounts of information for free. However, I dont beileve lab testing should be included.


----------



## Lon Chaney (Jan 19, 2017)

i made some substantial "donations" to Imp in 2016. i'm sure some of that made it's way to both boards. it is what keeps this community floating along.

if i buy an $800 lawnmower at Sears i shouldn't have to *invest* another $50 for a warranty/see what i bought was what they said it was. i may send some vials and "donate" $ to this cause. but don't see how it impedes the board letting those members that wander in see some results. hell not everybody here is even interested, but this could give them a push towards using sponsors.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 19, 2017)

Lon Chaney said:


> i made some substantial "donations" to Imp in 2016. i'm sure some of that made it's way to both boards. it is what keeps this community floating along.
> 
> 
> 
> if i buy an $800 lawnmower at Sears i shouldn't have to *invest* another $50 for a warranty/see what i bought was what they said it was. i may send some vials and "donate" $ to this cause. but don't see how it impedes the board letting those members that wander in see some results. hell not everybody here is even interested, but this could give them a push towards using sponsors.





You buying some roids from imp in 2016
Does nothing to help this testing project.
I pretty well disagree with everything you just posted.

We will only be accepting product donations from long time active members. I have  never seen or heard of you until the testing thread came up.... so you must be a bit interested to have made 2-3 posts about recently.


----------



## Lon Chaney (Jan 20, 2017)

ok. i bow out.


----------



## get it in ya (Jan 20, 2017)

Lon Chaney said:


> i made some substantial "donations" to Imp in 2016. i'm sure some of that made it's way to both boards. it is what keeps this community floating along.
> 
> if i buy an $800 lawnmower at Sears i shouldn't have to *invest* another $50 for a warranty/see what i bought was what they said it was. i may send some vials and "donate" $ to this cause. but don't see how it impedes the board letting those members that wander in see some results. hell not everybody here is even interested, but this could give them a push towards using sponsors.



I see. so the good members will donate money to help the community see which sponsors have good product and you will get to see results and pick that sponsor because he has good product, while we donate it helps you choose a good sponsor. but you cant donate a few dollars but spend thousands on yourself for anabolics. typical


----------



## Lon Chaney (Jan 20, 2017)

get it in ya said:


> I see. so the good members will donate money to help the community see which sponsors have good product and you will get to see results and pick that sponsor because he has good product, while we donate it helps you choose a good sponsor. but you cant donate a few dollars but spend thousands on yourself for anabolics. typical



at least this 2013 member never spent his dollars on heroin - get it. i don't know what i did to provoke you but why don't we agree not to respond to one another after today? sounds good to me.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jan 20, 2017)

Lon Chaney said:


> ok. i bow out.





I'll see you again when the results are posted .


----------



## Maverick (Jan 20, 2017)

Lon Chaney said:


> at least this 2013 member never spent his dollars on heroin - get it. i don't know what i did to provoke you but why don't we agree not to respond to one another after today? sounds good to me.



you're fucking ass clown....


----------



## *Bio* (Jan 20, 2017)

Lon Chaney said:


> i made some substantial "donations" to Imp in 2016. i'm sure some of that made it's way to both boards. it is what keeps this community floating along.
> 
> if i buy an $800 lawnmower at Sears i shouldn't have to *invest* another $50 for a warranty/see what i bought was what they said it was. i may send some vials and "donate" $ to this cause. but don't see how it impedes the board letting those members that wander in see some results. hell not everybody here is even interested, but this could give them a push towards using sponsors.



I agree with everything rAJ said and what you're saying, is that you're opposed to even donating $1!  Nobody is asking you for $50.  Incredible!


----------



## Ambitious (Jan 20, 2017)

I am up for donating, are we donating to this board for access, or to janoshik for a group buy on source testing?


----------



## greggy (Jan 20, 2017)

Please post where and how to donate.


----------



## Racepicks (Jan 20, 2017)

greggy said:


> Please post where and how to donate.



Hit buck1973 up with a PM, he will give you the info.  Thanks greggy


----------



## *Bio* (Jan 20, 2017)

Ambitious said:


> I am up for donating, are we donating to this board for access, or to janoshik for a group buy on source testing?



The donation is for getting products tested.  You will also be privy to the results due to your donation.


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 22, 2017)

Ambitious said:


> I am up for donating, are we donating to this board for access, or to janoshik for a group buy on source testing?





greggy said:


> Please post where and how to donate.



Yes Sir,  
Hit me up I will get you the Donating Info.....
 as Treasurer I collect the funds.  we then pay the Lab on results.
 So these results are Paid for by the Board members. The Sponsors can also fund this through the Forum. if and when they do the funds still come to me as a Rep of the Board therefore the funds still come from the Board Members.
There is no Sponsor Payin the Lab and we postin those results, for the obvious reasons.  
  BTW  many already do there own testin through this Lab.
Which IMO very smart....


----------



## Hell (Feb 1, 2017)

PM's sent to donate.. Let me know the details.


----------



## Bigcat910 (Feb 8, 2017)

Just donated to the cause . 

When can we expect results to start rolling in ?


----------



## blue (Feb 10, 2017)

any idea how the testing would be done

I know that Simec was testing but they do not accept anymore samples from USA, they had some discussion with DEA.


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 12, 2017)

blue said:


> any idea how the testing would be done
> 
> I know that Simec was testing but they do not accept anymore samples from USA, they had some discussion with DEA.



What we found with Simec on the hgh testing is they were very slow and did a piss poor job.


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 12, 2017)

Bigcat910 said:


> Just donated to the cause .
> 
> When can we expect results to start rolling in ?



ohhhhh we are getting close.:headbang:
hang in there. Im still pushing also for the admins to give you guys that contributed a usergroup and or forum of our own.


----------



## formula1069 (Feb 12, 2017)

rAJJIN said:


> ohhhhh we are getting close.:headbang:
> hang in there. .



:food-smiley-007:

Looking forward to the results
Thanks


----------



## DM2000 (Feb 16, 2017)

Previously donated from the PM forums. Awaiting the results. 

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 16, 2017)

DM2000 said:


> Previously donated from the PM forums. Awaiting the results.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk



Under what name? maybe I just over looked, But I`m not seeing you listed.


----------



## gh0st (Feb 17, 2017)

Race, wasnt aware you were made s-mod here! Congrats bro! and imo a great choice!


----------



## DM2000 (Feb 17, 2017)

rAJJIN said:


> Under what name? maybe I just over looked, But I`m not seeing you listed.


Sketchy2000

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0st (Feb 17, 2017)

Lon Chaney said:


> i made some substantial "donations" to Imp in 2016. i'm sure some of that made it's way to both boards. it is what keeps this community floating along.
> 
> if i buy an $800 lawnmower at Sears_ i shouldn't have to *invest* another $50 for a warranty/see what i bought was what they said it was. _i may send some vials and "donate" $ to this cause. but don't see how it impedes the board letting those members that wander in see some results. hell not everybody here is even interested, but this could give them a push towards using sponsors.



I dont think there is a member here who cares or would benefit from seeing imporium's gear tested.
 seeing how they r no longer a source but  also scammed a whole lot of guys, SOLID hard working brothers. this is coming from, a big supporter of imp. from the beginning... when they were on one small board. i brought them to a board where i was a mod at that time. was a big fan of there gear and supported them all the way til pretty much the end... and was extremely disappointed and ashamed that i was f00led so greatly as i became very close with the owner Big Swole and there rep CG(SO I THOUGHT!) disappointed isn't even the word to describe it!



rAJJIN said:


> You buying some roids from imp in 2016
> Does nothing to help this testing project.
> I pretty well disagree with everything you just posted.
> 
> We will only be accepting product donations from long time active members. I have  never seen or heard of you until the testing thread came up.... so you must be a bit interested to have made 2-3 posts about recently.



AGREED rAJ!

on another note....
" i shouldn't have to *invest* another $50 for a warranty/see what i bought was what they said it was. "
no you shouldnt and dont have to....


----------



## gh0st (Feb 17, 2017)

ment to  edi but didnt have time 

*
on another note....
" i shouldn't have to *invest* another $50 for a warranty/see what i bought was what they said it was. "
you dont have to, you are not obligated to do anything. when you buy UGL gear you put your faith in there reputation and have to keep in mind that this isnt sears and your not buying a lawn mower....but you can send any vials you want off to a number of dffrent labs. there are many who preform this service and one place deos it for free i beleive but only for ACTIVE labs, which i wont mention, even if u ask me via pm !


----------



## rAJJIN (Feb 18, 2017)

DM2000 said:


> Sketchy2000
> 
> Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk



Ill make sure you get to see the results.

I think I had to ban you on pm?
send me a Pm here if you want to talk it over. 
Cant remember if it was 3 days?


----------



## Bigcat910 (Feb 18, 2017)

So results are being posted on PM? 

so will access the lab test section on that board be granted to people who donate ? If so when will that happen 

Board handle is same for me on pm


----------



## Racepicks (Feb 19, 2017)

gh0st said:


> Race, wasnt aware you were made s-mod here! Congrats bro! and imo a great choice![/QUOTE
> 
> Hey, thanks gh0st.  Like many of us, I'm just trying help the members, here and at PM.  I appreciate everyone who has supported my efforts.:headbang:


----------



## DM2000 (Feb 19, 2017)

rAJJIN said:


> Ill make sure you get to see the results.
> 
> I think I had to ban you on pm?
> send me a Pm here if you want to talk it over.
> Cant remember if it was 3 days?


Sent you a PM race.

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rome1 (Feb 19, 2017)

Will this be on both boards?  PM and here?


----------



## Racepicks (Feb 20, 2017)

Rome1 said:


> Will this be on both boards?  PM and here?



The final decision will be made by the Administrator (Anasci).  I believe the results will be available exclusively on Anasci, although a thread will be posted on PM with a link to our "AAS Testing" Thread here on Anasci.


----------



## DM2000 (Feb 20, 2017)

rAJJIN said:


> Ill make sure you get to see the results.
> 
> I think I had to ban you on pm?
> send me a Pm here if you want to talk it over.
> Cant remember if it was 3 days?


Get my message Raj? 

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 20, 2017)

Bigcat910 said:


> So results are being posted on PM?
> 
> so will access the lab test section on that board be granted to people who donate ? If so when will that happen
> 
> Board handle is same for me on pm





Rome1 said:


> Will this be on both boards?  PM and here?



Sources from all over the net will be tested but the results will be posted here only.


----------



## Rome1 (Feb 21, 2017)

AnaSCI said:


> Sources from all over the net will be tested but the results will be posted here only.



Thx.  Good to know. I have some stuff to donate.


----------



## Racepicks (Feb 27, 2017)

We are ready to get the samples to Jano.  Waiting for Jano's response.  I believe the samples will be sent in a day or two.  Thanks to everyone for their donations and patience.  Once we get the results, we will begin to solicit more donations.  We aim to keep this testing process on-going, as long as we get the support of the members.  I'm hoping all the samples test well, although I expect a ton of surprises.  Based on the HGH Testing we did on ProMuscle, this should get very interesting.  My expectation is that we will draw a lot of new members, and we will have all the dormant members coming back full force.  Any success Anasci derives from our testing can be attributed to you members who have never left and remained active.  :headbang:


----------



## Racepicks (Mar 1, 2017)

I want to keep all y'all who have donated to the testing up to date:

Jano is unavailable for 14+ days:

"for the next 14 days I'm attending a conference in Paris and it might take me a few more days getting to *********** and starting the sample preparation.".

I am told that the pack will be sent to him next week to ensure it is not sitting around.

Keep the donations rolling in!  If you have not donated, please consider doing so.  We have every intention of continuing the Testing indefinitely.


----------



## Racepicks (Mar 3, 2017)

Here are the products we will be testing:

Motorboat Test Cypionate - 200mg.
Motorboat Test Propionate - 100mg.
Motorboat Tren Acetate - 100mg.

IPGear Test Enanthate - 250mg.

IV Gear Tren Acetate - 100mg.
IV Gear Nandrolone Deca - 300mg.
IV Gear Drost. Propionate - 100mg.

Stealth Test Sustanon - 250mg.
Stealth Colossal Blend - 200mg.
Stealth Test Enanthate - 250mg.
Stealth Tren Acetate - 200mg.

Bio-Tech DHT - 100mg.
Bio-Tech Test Enanthate - 250mg.
Bio-Tech Bolderone - 300mg.

VRS - Test Cypionate - 200mg.
VRS - Tren Enanthate - 200mg.
VRS - Liquid Tbol - 25mg.

ARL - Testo Deca - 400mg.

Toraxx - Test Enanthate -350mg.

Pharmacom - Test Enanthate - 300mg.

Testoviron - Depot (amp) - 250mg.

Aburailan - Test (amp) - 250mg.


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 3, 2017)

And the tabs will go next I believe  correct 
Racepicks? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racepicks (Mar 3, 2017)

rAJJIN said:


> And the tabs will go next I believe  correct
> Racepicks?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah, that is my understanding also.  I would assume tabs and powders are much more difficult, even though Jano has the necessary credentials to test ALL types of samples.  In any case, we will follow his instructions for shipping instructions.


----------



## dnab87 (Mar 3, 2017)

Were most donations test products? Would've like to see a lot of sponsors primo, mast, ect.

Looking forward to the results. Should be interesting.


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 4, 2017)

dnab87 said:


> Were most donations test products? Would've like to see a lot of sponsors primo, mast, ect.
> 
> Looking forward to the results. Should be interesting.



I am trying to make sure I understand your question.
Were most donations test products? I don't understand what your asking exactly.

What we collected and what is going in first is what the veteran member have on hand and are currently using.


----------



## gh0st (Mar 4, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> Yeah, that is my understanding also.  I would assume tabs and powders are much more difficult, even though Jano has the necessary credentials to test ALL types of samples.  In any case, we will follow his instructions for shipping instructions.



I wonder why this is? What makes tabs/raw powders more difficult to test then oils? And i know this is not relivent to these tests but how does the lyphonized powder in the HGH differ from regular powder and make it easy to test then str8t raw powders?

Just curious is all....if jano could shed some light on that or maybe u may know Race?


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 4, 2017)

gh0st said:


> I wonder why this is? What makes tabs/raw powders more difficult to test then oils? And i know this is not relivent to these tests but how does the lyphonized powder in the HGH differ from regular powder and make it easy to test then str8t raw powders?
> 
> Just curious is all....if jano could shed some light on that or maybe u may know Race?



He is talking about sending them.
Testing them is no problem.


----------



## gh0st (Mar 4, 2017)

lol oh lmao stupid me


----------



## JWBH (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey fellas,
    Just wanted to make sure I could get access under this handle when the results get posted. On PM, everything is spelled out JustWannaBehuge.   I got lazy on here and just used jwbh lol

Thanks!


----------



## Racepicks (Mar 5, 2017)

JWBH said:


> Hey fellas,
> Just wanted to make sure I could get access under this handle when the results get posted. On PM, everything is spelled out JustWannaBehuge.   I got lazy on here and just used jwbh lol
> 
> Thanks!



One way or another, the people who made a donation will get the results.  We would prefer that the donating members make this forum their home, or at the very least, their "home away from home".  Our belief is that a Great Forum can only be achieved by having Great Members.  Please help us "Make Anasci Great Again". (Trumpism)


----------



## Racepicks (Mar 8, 2017)

As rAJJIN had mentioned, we do have some tabs ready to go.  We have:

Monster - Anavar 20mg.
Monster - Winstrol 50mg.
IV Gear - Dianabol 50mg.

As a side note.  Jano is currently traveling and we are waiting until he returns to send the samples.  I suspect he will be back early next week, so we will try to make the samples coincide with his return.  If I'm not mistaken, and buck correct me if I'm wrong, Jano does not receive payment until we are satisfied with the results.  The protection of your generous donations is our main concern.  I realize that there was an issue with someone stealing your donations in the past, I can unequivocally state right now,  we will do everything in our power to protect these funds.  I know rAJJIN, Bio and buck1973 feel the same way!!!


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 9, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> As rAJJIN had mentioned, we do have some tabs ready to go.  We have:
> 
> Monster - Anavar 20mg.
> Monster - Winstrol 50mg.
> ...




Yes Sir, That is correct
we have worked with Jano in the past 
 Without givin to much up he is very fair with us and is open to our payment schedule and our requirements.
from xperience in the HGH testin he will go out his way and do much more testin then required to get the most acurate results and confirm the tests are correct...
He "Mr. Jano" ate these costs last time for these additional tests.... he would not of invoiced us if we and himself were not completely satisfied......
That was our deal....

As far as funds
 I collected and have them....
the others will have to speak on my behalf .
 If a t anytime any of the members or the others overseein  this testin have reserves about me I will turn all records and funds over in a instant at there request....
They are able to contact me in several ways for this reason......

 Thanks to all for there support in this project


----------



## Racepicks (Mar 14, 2017)

OK, Ladies and Gentlemen.  The samples are on the way to Jano.  When he does receive, we will let everyone know.  We are still accepting donations.  We have a few more products that we would like to send, in addition to tabs and powder.  We are thinking that the 23 samples we sent will deplete our funds.  Please consider donating if you haven't already.  Thanks to everyone who has supported our efforts.


----------



## dnab87 (Mar 14, 2017)

rAJJIN said:


> I am trying to make sure I understand your question.
> Were most donations test products? I don't understand what your asking exactly.
> 
> What we collected and what is going in first is what the veteran member have on hand and are currently using.



Sorry Rajjin, i worded that poorly. I meant were most products donated "testosterone" over other compounds is what i meant.

I see your sending it in different waves with oils > orals, ect. I was just curious if we got a lot of primo, var, the most "faked" products.


----------



## Racepicks (Mar 14, 2017)

dnab87 said:


> Sorry Rajjin, i worded that poorly. I meant were most products donated "testosterone" over other compounds is what i meant.
> 
> I see your sending it in different waves with oils > orals, ect. I was just curious if we got a lot of primo, var, the most "faked" products.



Yeah D.  Here's what we have for this round of testing:


Motorboat Test Cypionate - 200mg.
Motorboat Test Propionate - 100mg.
Motorboat Tren Acetate - 100mg.

IPGear Test Enanthate - 250mg.

IV Gear Tren Acetate - 100mg.
IV Gear Nandrolone Deca - 300mg.
IV Gear Drost. Propionate - 100mg.

Stealth Test Sustanon - 250mg.
Stealth Colossal Blend - 200mg.
Stealth Test Enanthate - 250mg.
Stealth Tren Acetate - 100mg.

Bio-Tech DHT - 100mg.
Bio-Tech Test Enanthate - 250mg.
Bio-Tech Bolderone - 300mg.

VRS - Test Cypionate - 200mg.
VRS - Tren Enanthate - 200mg.
VRS - Liquid Tbol - 25mg.

ARL - Testo Deca - 400mg.

Toraxx - Test Enanthate -350mg.

Pharmacom - Test Enanthate - 300mg.

Testoviron - Depot (amp) - 250mg.

Aburailan - Test (amp) - 250mg. 

I would like to see more Primo and Anavar tested.  If anyone has one of the "most faked" products to test, we will consider.  More importantly, I can't stress the significance of donating.  I just donated for the 2nd time because I hope others will see the benefit these tests will provide.


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 17, 2017)

Bump^

I believe we have a good number of samples in route.
Shouldn't be much longer.


----------



## ds44 (Mar 21, 2017)

I h



I have bio-tech PRIMO from UA sealed and willing to donate. 






Racepicks said:


> Yeah D.  Here's what we have for this round of testing:
> 
> 
> Motorboat Test Cypionate - 200mg.
> ...


----------



## Racepicks (Mar 26, 2017)

I posted in a few threads.  Just want to get it out there!

Another update.  The samples are now with Jano.  We will eagerly await the results.  Two Things:

1)  We posted the products Jano will be testing this time around.http://www.anasci.org/vB/299886-post79.html

2)  We will continue our testing beyond this, as long as we can get monetary donations from members, if you would like to see this continue Please Donate!  If you have Sponsor's products you would like to donate, we would be happy to consider!  

Thanks to the members for their support!


----------



## Nattydread (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for what you doing race. It's a lot of time and leg work. And I and I am sure others here really appreciate it and you.


----------



## juggy38 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey racepicks, I sent some VRS mast p 200 to Bucky, I guess that will be round 2 testing?


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 28, 2017)

juggy38 said:


> Hey racepicks, I sent some VRS mast p 200 to Bucky, I guess that will be round 2 testing?



Yes got um. 
 we missed the deadline by a day or 2 , it wasn't b/c of yr shipment it was actually the Var but it will go next.


----------



## OxRep (Apr 6, 2017)

Stealth tren ace is 100mg.


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 6, 2017)

StealthRep said:


> Stealth tren ace is 100mg.



Typo corrected. Thanks.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 8, 2017)

Have the first round of results been delivered to the donors yet? 
Also, check your PM buck.
Really glad to see this is full force.


----------



## JeanClaude (Apr 8, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> Aburailan - Test (amp) - 250mg.




That aburaihan test, years ago, was THE BEST test I've ever tried in my life!! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 8, 2017)

Ambitious said:


> Have the first round of results been delivered to the donors yet?
> Also, check your PM buck.
> Really glad to see this is full force.



Yes Sir,
The results have not been posted Publicly on this form yet. I can tell you we are close to doin so.  The Boss is goin to review them make corrections as necessary make sure everything is in order and we will start seein results bein posted.


----------



## lk3 (Apr 11, 2017)

am i missing something?
do i have to pm someone for access?
please lmk

thanks!


----------



## rAJJIN (Apr 11, 2017)

Lk3,
Yes join there and anasci will set you as a donating sponsor.
PM anasci once you sign up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## problem (Apr 11, 2017)

JeanClaude said:


> That aburaihan test, years ago, was THE BEST test I've ever tried in my life!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





It was good shit


----------



## OxRep (Apr 11, 2017)

Our product line is no longer stealth it is Oxford, however we will continue testing as long as we are on the boards as always! Thank you guys for taking the time to do this.


----------



## Millineum Man (Apr 12, 2017)

lk3 said:


> am i missing something?
> do i have to pm someone for access?
> please lmk
> 
> thanks!


You have to have 25 posts, I believe


----------



## buck1973 (Apr 16, 2017)

Racepicks said:


> Yeah D.  Here's what we have for this round of testing:
> 
> 
> Motorboat Test Cypionate - 200mg.
> ...



 Race correct this  for   us(Me).
That should b Tren  E correct?


----------



## Nightrider (May 31, 2017)

Millineum Man said:


> You have to have 25 posts, I believe



I have 25 posts and still can't see anything ??


----------



## AnaSCI (May 31, 2017)

Nightrider said:


> I have 25 posts and still can't see anything ??



I wouldn't say they were "quality" posts considering your last 6 were in the introduction forum

You have to wait for the database to update every few hours. Once it does you will have access to the testing forum.


----------



## Nightrider (May 31, 2017)

I do not disagree with your assessment of the post quality. LOL, I will strive to do better!!


----------



## Young dunner (Jun 27, 2017)

Do you still need 25 posts if you have contributed/donated to the testing?


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 27, 2017)

Young dunner said:


> Do you still need 25 posts if you have contributed/donated to the testing?



If you have been added to the donating list of members then you will receive Donating Member status and access to the Testing Results forum.


----------



## cgp10 (Jul 14, 2017)

Anyone care to help the mentally challenged.  

I just sent in the donation this am but I see buck already has me in the list!  Thanks

I'm just not sure how/where I see the results.

Thanks.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 14, 2017)

cgp10 said:


> Anyone care to help the mentally challenged.
> 
> I just sent in the donation this am but I see buck already has me in the list!  Thanks
> 
> ...



You're all set.


----------



## buck1973 (Jul 15, 2017)

cgp10 said:


> Anyone care to help the mentally challenged.
> 
> I just sent in the donation this am but I see buck already has me in the list!  Thanks
> 
> ...



As the big boss said 
Your all set...
  here is a  link if ya need it..   

Anabolic Steroid Testing - Anabolic Steroids Discussion and Bodybuilding Forum



Thanks


----------

